
Why did old PCs have key locks? [LGR Retrospective] - ZeljkoS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0zZqHOZq7M
======
oldmancoyote
The first key-locked computer I saw was in 1974. I believe it was a North Star
computer which was big at the time. As far as I could see, it was just a
vanity thing.

